# Renntermine 2011



## Chr!s (30. Oktober 2010)

Aktuell werden die ersten (vorläufigen) Renntermine für 2011 veröffentlicht, also kann der Thread beginnen:

*Poisonbike-Cup:*
1. Lauf: So., 30.01.2011 in Ochtendung
2. Lauf: So., 20.02.2011 in Adenau
3. Lauf: So., 13.03.2011 in Kottenheim
4. Lauf: So., 20.03.2011 in Büchel
5. Lauf: So., 03.04.2011 in Boos

*Rheinland-MTB-Cup:*
1. Lauf: So., 29.05.2011 in Koblenz
2. Lauf: Sa., 11.06.2011 in Betzdorf
3. Lauf: So., 10.07.2011 in Pracht
4. Lauf: Sa., 10.09.2011 in Daun
5. Lauf: Sa., 01.10.2011 in Herdorf
6. Lauf: Sa., 08.10.2011 in Büchel

*Schinder(hannes)-MTB-Superbike in Emmelshausen*
Fr.-So. 20.-22.05.2011

*Rhein-Hunsrück-MTB-Marathon in Rhens*
So., 03.07.2011

*Erbeskopfmarathon*
So., 10.07.2011

*Wilde-Endert-Marathon in Büchel*
So., 09.10.2011


----------



## Cecil974 (31. Oktober 2010)

*7.Saarschleifen-Bike Marathon*

Sa./So.  28.05.2011/29.05.2011

www.saarschleife-aktiv.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nafets190 (31. Oktober 2010)

*4. Trierer Cross-Duathlon*

So. 13.03.2011 in Trier


*Eifel Mosel Cup*

1. Lauf: So., 08.05.2011 in Bekond
2. Lauf: folgt
3. Lauf: folgt
4. Lauf: folgt


----------



## lsg-racing (29. November 2010)

*Eifel Mosel Cup*

·         Samstag, 30.04.2011 in Bekond
·         Samstag, 14.05.2011 in Mehren
·         Samstag, 28.05.2011 Traben - Trarbach
·         Pfingstmontag, 13.06.2011 in Altlay


----------



## lsg-racing (3. Dezember 2010)

*Hessencup*

27.03.2011 Hessen Cup #1 Wieseck
03.04.2011 Hessen Cup #2 Naumburg
08.05.2011 Hessen Cup #3 Bad Endbach
19.06.2011 Hessen Cup #4 Gedern
03.07.2011 Hessen Cup #5 Wombach (Marathon)
07.08.2011 Hessen Cup #6 Rodheim-Bieber
18.09.2011 Hessen Cup #7 Haiger
09.10.2011 Hessen Cup #8 Roßbach


----------



## sufrocky (3. Dezember 2010)

Rheinland-MTB-Cup in Betzdorf: Pfingstsonntag, d. 12.6.11!!
Nicht am 11.6.!


----------



## rofl0r (13. Dezember 2010)

Randonnée Müllerthal
Am 20. März 2011 findet die 5. Randonnée Müllerthal (Luxemburgische Schweiz) statt. Sehr zu empfehlen, Pix in meinem Album.


----------



## Dave.82 (28. Januar 2011)

einzelne Rennen wurden schon genannt, hier eine Übersicht der CX-Challenge:


*CX-Challenge*

22.05. Schinder(hannes) MTB-Superbike in Emmelshausen
03.07. Rhenser MTB Marathon
10.07. Erbeskopfmarathon
14.08. Rheingau MTB Marathon
11.09. sebamed Bike Day in Boppard
18.09. Gallahaan-Trail in Oppenhausen
09.10. Mountainbikefestival in Büchel


----------



## sufrocky (28. Januar 2011)

12.6. Betzdorf: Südwestmeisterschaften sowie Landesverbandsmeisterschaften Rheinland-Pfalz und Saarland im Rahmen des zweiten Laufes zum Rheinland-MTB-Cup


----------



## _t.o.o.l_ (26. Mai 2011)

und noch mal nach oben, klick


 cu _T.O.O.L_ , der Streckenposten


----------



## Höllenhund (4. August 2011)

MTB Rallye Neues MTB Rennkonzept

Einzelstart im Minutentakt auf einer 25 bis 30 KM RUnde mit bis zu 5 Sektionen (Wertungsprüfungen) auf Zeit...


www.GRUENE-HOELLE-FREISEN.de 

oder

www.GRÜNE-HÖLLE-FREISEN.de

Eure Höllenhunde aus dem Nordsaarland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tatio (23. August 2011)

Rasenrennen in Olpe am 3. und 4. September
Nach dem großen Erfolg im letzten Jahr werden sich auch in diesem Jahr wieder Top Fahrer der Szene mit den heimischen Talenten messen. Auf der komplett umgestalteten Strecke heißt es wieder möglichst schnell bergab zu kommen.

Am Samstag in der Qualifikation fahren alle Teilnehmer gegen die Uhr, um das Starterfeld für die drei Klassen der Endläufe zu ermitteln. Im Finale am Sonntag werden die Damen und die Junioren wieder auf Zeit fahren, während die Herren sich in einem Ausscheidungswettkampf zu zweit behaupten müssen, bis der letzte als Sieger feststeht.
Man hat auch in diesem Jahr keine Mühen gescheut einen neuen, interessanten Kurs mit diversen Sprüngen, Hindernissen, vielen Kurven und einer Holzwand zu errichten. Wie im letzen Jahr bleiben aber alle heiklen Passagen umfahrbar, somit auch für nicht-Profis zu bewältigen. Für die Streckenführung konnte man in diesem Jahr Frank Bunzel gewinnen, der nicht nur mit der Schaufel, sondern auch mit dem Rad umgehen kann. Er fuhr beim iXS Rookies Cup in Winterberg trotz eines Kettenrisses auf Platz Zwei.
Nach dem unerwartet großem Andrang im letzten Jahr wurde die Veranstaltung auf zwei Tage ausgeweitet. Das Rasenrennen entwickelt sich zu einem der größten Bike-Events in Südwestfalen. Bis dato sind ca. 170 Starter gemeldet, maximal 200 werden zugelassen. Die Veranstalter rechnen mit mehr als 1000 Zuschauern. Als besonderes Highlight gibt es in diesem Jahr eine Tombola. Als Hauptgewinn wurde von der Kultschmiede Alutech ein Rahmen im Wert von 400Euro gespendet. Der Eintritt ist frei, fürs leibliche Wohl wird bestens gesorgt.

Der Erlös der Veranstaltung wird diesmal an den Verein Frauen helfen Frauen e.V. in Olpe gehen.
Bleibt zu hoffen, das Petrus in diesem Jahr ein einsehen hat und die Veranstalter und Akteure nicht wieder auf die Probe stellt. Wer im letzten Jahr dabei war weiß, wie hart die Fahrer zu kämpfen hatten - nicht nur mit der Konkurrenz. Sintflutartige Regenfälle hatten die Strecke in eine Matschpiste verwandelt. Sehr zur Freude der Zuschauer und der Fotografen. So gab es spektakuläre Zweikämpfe und reichlich Stürze die zum Glück relativ glimpflich ausgingen.

Mehr Infos zum Rennen und den sonstigen Aktivitäten findet ihr unter www.froerider.de und www.tvolpe.de. Direkte Anfragen bitte über [email protected].
Wer Lust hat sich am Renngeschehen aktiv zu beteiligen (z.B. als Streckenposten), trägt sich bitte auf der Website der Froerider unter Helfer werden ein.

Fotos vom Rennen 2011 seht ihr hier.
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/41460


----------

